# Perfect Day, July 3, 2021, 80 F 15 to 20 knots



## MoonBeamEstate (Jan 1, 2021)

Perfect Day, July 3, 2021, 80 F 15 to 20 knots, mouth of the Rappahanock.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

After waiting for a year and half to return aboard, here's what I took earlier today in Cane Garden Bay from the boat:


----------



## Wade (Feb 17, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> After waiting for a year and half to return aboard, here's what I took earlier today in Cane Garden Bay from the boat:


Nice! My wife and I were just talking about Cane Garden Bay and how we want to go back.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Nice. As of April 15th this year, I scanned Cane Garden and there were NO boats there, Jost or otherwise. Hi to Quito Rhymer. Hi to my Brit buddy Brian who lives down the beach toward where Bomba used to full moon. Nothing on the water for months, though. Except the floating "first responder" raft up Drake's Channel where the BVI Marine Patrol would stage and go after anyone in a boat. And jail them for "crossing the line." Now they've got another Covid death of a 32 year old in Roadtown, so beware the next move of the BVI Government. http://www.virginislandsdailynews.com/


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

There is a big outbreak here at the moment. Active cases were over 800 yesterday and expected to mushroom again over the next couple of days. I've been trying to get my pre-authorization to depart on my boat for over a week and that is needed in order to clear out. Curfew 7pm to 5am now in place and restaurants are back to take-out only and it is just a matter of time before the government goes back to a hard lockdown. I am not optimistic about getting permission to leave before that. Friends with homes on the island have changed their travel plans and are flying out today or tomorrow.

I moved from CGB to Guana Island and am now in the North Sound and I've got the perfect weather window for St. Martin if I can get the BVI Immigration authorities to do their jobs.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Perfect day??? No ! Broke the bloody boat hook getting a national park mooring in Grenada and now the ratbag other boats are closer to the beach than us. 😭😭😭😭


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Here in BVI they are now at over 1100 cases. And leaving is now almost impossible, since they say that it will take at least 72 hours to process RT-Tests, which most countries will only accept if they are less than 72 hours old...

But I did a dinghy tour of the North Sound of Virgin Gorda yesterday and apart from a couple of boats moored at Leverick Bay I was ONLY boat in the whole North Sound!


----------

